

Watch this flying car cruise around the skies of Slovakia - lesterbuck
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/innovations/wp/2014/10/29/watch-this-flying-car-cruise-around-the-skies-of-slovakia/

======
lesterbuck
This is rather impressive. In the video, for just a moment I thought he was
going to take off directly from the freeway. Top speed of 100mph, range of up
to 500 miles. How can I get a test ride?

It does require a pilot's license, and has lots of regulatory hurdles...

